# Fuel / Oil Mix -- Importance?



## Tomcat (May 12, 2005)

I would have thought that following the manufacturers recommended fuel/oil mix is the best policy. I have historically used measuring spoons and cups to be as accurate as possible.

However, I have talked to other people and read comments within this forum that would suggest a lower ratio (eg. 32:1 vs. 40:1) is better. A neighbor told me he had trimmers, chainsaws and other equipment where ratios ranged from 32:1 to 50:1. He used 32:1 on everything and everything is working fine.

So, how important is the fuel/oil mix ratio? Are certain makes/models of 2-cycle trimmers more sensitive to fuel/oil mix ratios?

Thanx--

Tomcat


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Some older models even require 16:1 to one. For myself I normally mix a little heavier then the recommendations. Running a little heavier will cause no harm other then you may have a little more maintenance. It's not uncommon to see plugged muffler screens from using too heavy of a mixure... mostly we find this on the Huskies we work on as they recommend 50:1 and I would guess that most people run 32:1 (or so) in them.


----------



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

Take a look at the chain saw forum at http://www.arboristsite.com/. There are many, many posts on that subject. Seems like 1:32 is one of the preferred with conventional oil.
Tom


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should NEVER use conventional oil in a 2-cycle... always use 2-cycle oil made for air cooled engines in your mix.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah you never use conventional oil... may run but not for long, smoke like a smoke grenade as well. use a good equipment recommended oil.....or a good 2 cycle oil made specifically for air cooled engines, not outboards.... specifically for 2 cycle air cooled engines. some come in tiny bottles already to drop in, as for mix, if it calls for 40:1, i usually use less gas to the recommended, or close to 32:1. you will be cleaning the spark arrestor once in a great while though, but thats a simple job.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i think hen he sai conventional he meant regular 2cycle oil, as in not synthetic
i myself have everything running on 24:1 (mac 110 saw calls for 24:1) i dont like more than one can for the 2 strokes
24:1 with the briggs 2 stroke oil in all my stuff with no problems
i have one that calls for 24:1, 1 for 32:1 and 3 for 40:1
no problems, and the blower(40:1) still has a decent looking(tan) sparkplug


----------

